# I'm a little bummed out..........



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

SoI get out the CCR 2000 and do some clearing with it. Does a great job. I had to leave for about 3 hours and it's snowing the whole time. Get out that big ol' Gilson that I got this past fall and gassed it up. I'm thinking to myself....The neighbors are gonna wonder what the heck it is.....That thing ain't got enough power to get out of it's own way and it slings, no, spits the snow about 5' at the most. I know the engine is in good running condition and the carb is correct. It just has very little power. As for it spitting the snow out, I may have to install one of those kits on the impellers. I'm just really bummed. I put it away and got out the Clear Path Toro and was done in no time. 
*Anybody wanna buy a snow blower?*


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Bummed*

Assuming you had enough snow to work the blower, then it sounds like an overhaul/enhancement project is coming this next year


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

wow, that is disappointing! and after all that work you put into it too! 
we usually hear good things about Gilsons!
are you sure the engine is running at its full RPM's?
might be running a bit slow..
(running just slightly under full rated RPM's can make a big difference!)

Or perhaps the engine is just too small..whats the HP rating on it?
Sounds like an ideal candidate for an impeller kit! 
that would probably fix it right up..

Scot


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Micah68kj,,,isn't yours an 8hp Gilson???
Didn't someone just buy a Gilson on here and have that exact problem??? but he had an inch of snow...right??
I would check both belts and everything before caving on the Gilson...They seem to be decent machines as sscotsman said.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

are the belts ok? sorry to hear this, its not good news.
we have about 3 1/2 inches so i plan on using the craftsman in the morning


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Well fellas, 
I really didn't put a whole lot of work into it. It is in excellent condition and it really hasn't seen much use. It has the original scraper bar on it and the bar still has the paint on it. Those old solid rubber tires were still like new when I took 'em off. It still has the original drive disc on it and it looks new. 
So, All I did was disassemble and clean the carb. New fuel filter, belts, oil change shear pins, electric starter, (The starter was voluntary. It never had had one on it) and new fuel lines. All of it was pretty much a labor of love. I really like "fixing" things. The Briggs 8 H.P. engine has great compression and runs excellent. I did tweak the carb and it helped some but it just isn't doing what it should. The snow I was moving(?) was about 4-6" of fairly wet stuff that my old MTD would have flang about 15-20'. I really think it would perform much better if I got one of those kits or cut up some mine belting or some other heavy rubber. 
Glad I have 4 Toros for backup!
Hey. Things could always be worse. Just gotta be thankful for the things we have that actually work well. It'll be alright.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just to check, I would move the auger belt tensioner as tight as it will go. I know it will be constantly spinning but between that and the force put on it by the engagement lever you will know if there is any slippage.

Also put it in the fastest wheel speed setting to force feed it as much as possible.

on my blower the more you feed it the further it throws


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

td5771 said:


> Just to check, I would move the auger belt tensioner as tight as it will go. I know it will be constantly spinning but between that and the force put on it by the engagement lever you will know if there is any slippage.
> 
> Also put it in the fastest wheel speed setting to force feed it as much as possible.
> 
> on my blower the more you feed it the further it throws


There is no slippage. I may possibly have an engine that is not running up to full speed but this thing just isn't getting rid of the snow like it should. If I speed it up it just lays down and dies. Might go to Tractor Supply today and get a few bolts and some mild conveyor belting. I saw someone do that trick on here somewhere.
As I posted earlier, my old MTD would have done a much better job, even with this wet, heavy snow. I'll install some good rubber on those impellers and If that doesn't fix it I'll probably sell it and let the buyer know that it ain't what it's supposed to be.
In the meantime, if anybody has any more ideas please post them.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> There is no slippage. I may possibly have an engine that is not running up to full speed but this thing just isn't getting rid of the snow like it should. If I speed it up it just lays down and dies.
> .


If you speed it up on only 4 to 6 inches of snow and it just dies then you have an engine problem. Check to make sure the governor linkage is correct and working correctly. You should hear the engine start to work when you load it up as the governor should be pulling the carb open to produce more power. The other thing could be partially stuck exhaust valve which will cause the engine to lose power.

Did you have the carb off the engine?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

CarlB said:


> If you speed it up on only 4 to 6 inches of snow and it just dies then you have an engine problem. Check to make sure the governor linkage is correct and working correctly. You should hear the engine start to work when you load it up as the governor should be pulling the carb open to produce more power. The other thing could be partially stuck exhaust valve which will cause the engine to lose power.
> 
> Did you have the carb off the engine?


Had the crab off the engine and went through it. I'll take the blower out again today and see if it is trying to pick up speed under load.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I just looked at the impeller clearance......That kit wouldn't do my any good a'tall. The impellers are very close, like an 1/8' from the edge. May try looking at the engine speed but I really don't think that's the problem......I dunno...
Seems to me if there was anything slipping the engine wouldn't want to die. It would just keep on going without trying to blow the snow out.
Going to check governor and engine RPM.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

unless the motor has been changed to a modern, have you changed the points and condenser? If not start with that. change out the little plunger that drives the points as well.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Just looked at my last post......No, I didn't have the *crab* off the engine. I left that on and removed the *carb* instead.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

OK fellas......here's the deal. The stuff we had on the ground was heavy and wet as I said earlier. Today it got just above freezing for a while and it was windy all day. No real change a'tall in the condition of the slop laying on the ground. Plows came through and left a mess, as usual. So, nothing changed. Snow depth just the same, hard crust on surface. Deep, driven through ruts...in other words it was pure ugly. So, I get out that old Gilson and try it again......*NO PROBLEMS. *It ran fine and did a great job. Blew everything 3/4ths of the way across the street, and it's a very wide street. Back in the day it was a landing strip for the local airmen. I dunno.......I'm happy.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Just looked at my last post......No, I didn't have the *crab* off the engine. I left that on and removed the *carb* instead.


 now i know why it wasn't blowing snow like it should, you were bizzy scratching instead of blowing snow, good thing you put the crab back on the engine


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

td5771 said:


> unless the motor has been changed to a modern, have you changed the points and condenser? If not start with that. change out the little plunger that drives the points as well.


Forgot about them. I already installed complete ignition system back when I first got it. it's running OK now.
You can stick a module in there instead of points/condenser just like a new one. Does the same thing.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> now i know why it wasn't blowing snow like it should, you were bizzy scratching instead of blowing snow, good thing you put the crab back on the engine


It's a good thing I didn't have a mouth full of coffee or water!!
That was a pretty good one William.
But seriously.....What the heck happened?? It runs fine and blows snow/slush just like any of them. I really don't understand what was wrong.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> It's a good thing I didn't have a mouth full of coffee or water!!
> That was a pretty good one William.
> But seriously.....What the heck happened?? It runs fine and blows snow/slush just like any of them. I really don't understand what was wrong.


i really can't say my friend i'm a single stage guy. i wanted to use the craftsman but i got a late start and decided to use the 3650e. i was also over dressed and by the time i finished useing the 2000e i was sweating hard and still needed to get to mom's. i went in and cooled down and changed clothes before heading to mom's now i haveto figure out how to fix my broken pull start cord, never had one break before. glad things worked out for you though


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeh, William,
I read over in the other thread that you'd broken the pull rope. Very sorry to hear that. Wish I knew a little more about the system they use. Never even bothered to look at it when I had the engine out of mine. Good that you have the electric rope on there.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have the pull start assembly that came with the 2450 parts machine so i'm going to look at it and see if i can figure out how to change the rope, i've never had one break before


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> There is no slippage. I may possibly have an engine that is not running up to full speed but this thing just isn't getting rid of the snow like it should. If I speed it up it just lays down and dies. Might go to Tractor Supply today and get a few bolts and some mild conveyor belting. I saw someone do that trick on here somewhere.
> As I posted earlier, my old MTD would have done a much better job, even with this wet, heavy snow. I'll install some good rubber on those impellers and If that doesn't fix it I'll probably sell it and let the buyer know that it ain't what it's supposed to be.
> In the meantime, if anybody has any more ideas please post them.


Not sure if youve really looked into the impeller kits or done any research on them, but I was going to make a kit for my Gilson because it doesnt like to throw slush very well (though it will throw any kind of snow with the best of them LOL)

What you need to do first is check the clearance between the impeller and the housing. If you have a gape smaller than a 1/4 inch it really doesnt pay to install it. I mean the decision is ultimately yours, Im just passing along a bit of the research I found. Let us know what you come up with and how it works out.

Cody


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL so I posted my last post not realising there was a 2nd page to this thread and that you have done your research as well. LOL Gotta love posting at 2 in the morning.

Cody


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It's alright Cody.
When I first had my problem (I thought) I sat around kind of puzzling what was wrong and the only thing I could think of was impeller clearance. As I posted, this thing has hardly ever been used. But, I decided to examine the impellers just to rule them out. I'm going to say the clearance is probably 3/16" or maybe a little less. I still don't know why it didn't throw snow the first time. I took it back out yesterday and did a *bunch* of EOD work as well as regular cleanup and its working fine. (It doesn't like slush very much but none of them do.)
I do have another problem with it now. The carb leaks a little gasoline when I shut it off. I never did anything to the carb other than take it all apart, completely clean and reassemble. It's not bad but enough to make me shut off the valve and run it out. No worries though. It still runs and I can repair it later. I'm happy


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

are you sure its the carb leaking and not the crab


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hah!! I thought about you William when I was writing it. I almost intentionally was gonna type *crab* Because I know you'd have a field day with it.
I think it'll probably need a new needle and seat to stop the problem. The brass float is fine. Vent is working on the tank cap too. 'Bout the only thing it can be is needle/seat.
It's not running out but it does stay wet and makes the whole area around it smell to high heavens.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its nice to be thought of


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> It's alright Cody.
> When I first had my problem (I thought) I sat around kind of puzzling what was wrong and the only thing I could think of was impeller clearance. As I posted, this thing has hardly ever been used. But, I decided to examine the impellers just to rule them out. I'm going to say the clearance is probably 3/16" or maybe a little less. I still don't know why it didn't throw snow the first time. I took it back out yesterday and did a *bunch* of EOD work as well as regular cleanup and its working fine. (It doesn't like slush very much but none of them do.)
> I do have another problem with it now. The carb leaks a little gasoline when I shut it off. I never did anything to the carb other than take it all apart, completely clean and reassemble. It's not bad but enough to make me shut off the valve and run it out. No worries though. It still runs and I can repair it later. I'm happy


Glad to hear its working better now. Yeah mine hates slush with a passion. I may get about 5 feet out of it when throwing slush. When I threw slush for the first time with it, I found the impeller kit and was debating on it too then I realized my clearance is about 3/16" as well. What I did have to do though was buy new impeller tips from Pete at the Gilson Snowblower Shop, the previous owner must have run it through a lot of gravel or large ice or something but all the impeller tips were bent backwards. Had to cut them off and weld in new ones.

As for the carb, you probably just need a new bowl gasket for it. LOL 

Cody


----------

